# Superpoints tips



## mpillow

When you sign up make sure you confirm your email and complete your profile...you'll earn extra points and go from 5 lucky buttons to 30 and whomever you sign up under gets credit...name addy cell phone # (use an old one) later you can add a pic for platinum level with referrals

I use firefox browser and just open in a new tab for my superpoints account and do my clicks on the super lucky button, watch videos, and also other videos under the âMatomyâ offer tabâ¦they also send a daily lucky email usually 1-10 point. Iâm easily doing 30 a day in an hour hereâ¦.500 points is $5 (amazon gift cards or paypal and walmart)

The offer for netflix for 1500 on the trial pay offer wall is the best out there..easy to do, safe, easy to cancel(online) and 1500 points or $15

I never win more than 50 points on the button(I've seen larger) and that is the equivalent of 50cents....as a new member you cannot redeem for less than 2500 points ($25) unless you sign up two referrals under you and reach the "gold" level then you can cash out with 500 points or $5.

If anyone has any questions additions please reply!


----------



## keno12

With the Netflix, do you have to enter credit card info, get a certain number of DVDs, wait a certain amount of time, etc, before you cancel? Reason I ask is because we can't/don't do Netflix atm, but am interested in signing up, if it means points. Would sign up under the Boy's name in the future, if we were ever able (communications wise, aka, not in the sticks), to do it in the future. 

Thanks for the tips!

I'm going to add just one more...

_-Make sure you do your Super Button every day. It may only be one point, or it may be 10, but it adds up. You can only do the Super Button once a day._


----------



## mpillow

keno I used my CC but you can use paypal too I think...I signed up for streaming only...never used it and canceled 14 days later.

the emails add up too so dont forget those!


----------



## keno12

Did it charge you? I may do it and use paypal, since the points are so high. I just redeemed a GC ($5 AGC and $5 Paypal) so I need to rebuild my points!)
http://superpoints.com/refer/keno12


----------



## mpillow

no charge at all


----------



## keno12

Sweet, thanks! Off to 'sign up!'


----------



## mpillow

just won a 50 point invite if someone wants to join...for one person until May 2

http://superpoints.com/bonus/15qlin


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> just won a 50 point invite if someone wants to join...for one person until May 2
> 
> http://superpoints.com/bonus/15qlin


Nice! I have been waiting for one of those so I can sign my mom or sister up!


----------



## mpillow

Pam did you use my link or are you waiting to sign them up under you?


----------



## mpillow

still available...on my super page


----------



## mpillow

someone used it up!* no longer avail* thanks to person who joined...make sure to confirm thru the email SP sends and complete your profile to basic


----------



## Pam6

Ummm...sign them up under me of course! LOL!


----------



## mpillow

the video for game drakensang can be done under videos and matomy if you use different emails....and diff from other earn sites


----------



## KrisD

So I am a new member to SP. it tells me I can do the Super button but there is NO button. What is going on? I'm missing out and I don't even know why... I also can't seem to watch the videos but I assume that is an Adobe issue. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## mpillow

I dont know if its adobe or flash or what but I have an old 1998 Gateway on dialup that works SLOWLY for superpoints....it hasnt been updated in AGES!


----------



## keno12

Kris, thanks for signing up! 
My connection is slow, and it takes FOREVER to load the button sometimes. And some days I can forget about videos. I don't know if your flash/adobe is UTD, but making sure that is may help. I know on one computer I tried my SP account on, the Adobe was out of date and the SP button wouldn't load. Good luck!


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/nka82y

25 point bonus invite ....good thru MAy 09


----------



## keno12

http://superpoints.com/refer/keno12

I need 2 more referrals to get to the next level. Any help would be GREAT!
Thanks! Don't forget to validate the email that SP sends and complete your profile to basic (something that a few of my referrals haven't/won't do!). It helps YOU in the long run, when you get referrals!


----------



## keno12

Have you all read the changes taking place to SP? It sounds like they are trying to become like SB, and many are unhappy.


----------



## Guest

keno12 said:


> Have you all read the changes taking place to SP? It sounds like they are trying to become like SB, and many are unhappy.


I found an alternative to Superpoints, looks good. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-business/443804-hey-superpoints-members.html


----------



## jamala

Well I just tried to redeem my first superpoints gc and they would not allow it because I don't have 1,000 points. And the amazon gc are now 600 instead of 500. Its going to take me forever to get 1,000 in order to redeem for agc.


----------



## keno12

Yea I don't like how the AGC is now 600. And they have 'sales' or something...so you never know the value of the GCs.


----------



## pamda

So glad to know it's not just me who's tired of this site. I am going to use up my points and stop. It is the most useless point site I have tried.


----------



## Pelenaka

I have 2,485 points I thought I read that I needed 3000 points before I could redeem a gc. Despite having several referral offers of 200 points I have only one person under me & she stopped spinning her wheel a while ago. 

I only spin & watch vids so I'll keep @ it @ least until I can redeem those points. Right now besides swagbucks I am doing three other sites - one that gives out gc & two others that send checks but since I'm working two part time jobs & it's the busy season here on the old urban homestead my numbers are way down. 
On sb I'm aiming for redeeming the five $5 agc per month which I'm just banking for now. Sorta an Amazon Christmas/Food fund.
The plan for the cash checks (I'm 2/3 of the way to receiving them), will go in the tankless hot water fund our next be house upgrade.

~~ pelenaka ~~
thirtyfivebyninety


----------



## pamda

It's 1000 points now, but if you don't spend them all when you get under 1000 you have to wit til you are back to 1000. If that isn't clear as mud..lol


----------



## Guest

Pelenaka said:


> Right now besides swagbucks I am doing three other sites - one that gives out gc & two others that send checks


Which others do you do? 

Do you do MyPoints? My earnings there are so high with so little effort that if I had to pick one, that would be it.


----------



## Pelenaka

pamda said:


> It's 1000 points now, but if you don't spend them all when you get under 1000 you have to wit til you are back to 1000. If that isn't clear as mud..lol


Actually yes crystal clear ... when I ran the math my numbers came up with 4 agc with 141 superpoints left over.

K, I just redeemed two $5 agc but was unable to redeem more because I'm under 1000 points ... :huh: now where did I hear that rule before, lol ? NP 'cause like I wrote it's not that big a deal for me to just wheel spin & watch vids til I can redeem for more agc. 
But I certainly won't be recommending this site to anyone.


----------



## Pelenaka

ladycat said:


> Which others do you do?
> 
> Do you do MyPoints? My earnings there are so high with so little effort that if I had to pick one, that would be it.


I sighed up with mypoints as an offer on swagbucks but no I don't actually do anything with them. My oldest said she used mypoints to pay for the gas to visit my son & daughter down in NC last Christmas. 

I haven't actually gotten a check from those other two money sites yet. One requires you to earn $100 before they send out a check. The other is just $30. When I actually get a check from the site that only requires $30 I'll start a thread & recommend them. 

The 3rd site is instaG very straight forward - 1 point for logging on each day, usually a 5 point code either on fb or in the chat box located on the right hand side of the site every few days. The chat box is moderated so you can ask questions plus the regulars offer advice. I usually hit the "xyz just completed an offer (for x amt.) which takes me to that offer. I figure that person knows a sure thing ... I haven't had the need to send in any tickets. All the offers I've done have credited. 

100 points = $1 in amazon money, gift card codes are instant. Gift cards come in $1, $2, $4, $5, $10, & $25 denominations. I've never been able to hold off for more than a $4 card, lol. It's nice when you really need something on amazon but are just a few dollars short. Log in, do some offers & voila you got those few extra dollars. 

Right now I'm spread pretty thin so I'm just doing the real easy earning offers on all the sites. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

I'm going to stick with it doing the easy stuff....well actually my DD11 likes to do superpoints for me....and its nothing she can cause any trouble with...I mainly just do the button and videos...even if its just 25$ a year...I'll take it....I get about $10-15 w/o much trouble a month..


----------



## keno12

Thought about closing out my acct after cashing in, but going to stick with it...because, eh...it's something, and something is better than nothing.

The other sites I use (besides SB, in case anyone is interested) are MyPoints (they don't have a referral link, you have to sign up through email, but if anyone wants to sign up, PM me your (whatever email you use for sites like SB, SP, etc) email and I can sign you up. It's *super* easy, and pretty fun. I regularly get $25 WM, Old Navy, grocery store, Paypal, AGC from there. Selection is HUGE.

Other one I use is Inbox Dollars (link in my sig). Payout via check once you reach $30 and when you sign up they start you off with $5. If I work every day at it, I can get $30/month from them. It's email clicks, surveys, videos, games, etc.

If I had to rank them in order, it would be 
SB
MyPoints (bc of the wide variety of payout options)
Inbox Dollars (only bc they offer one way of payment -check)
SP


----------



## mpillow

25 point bonus invite for 1 person
http://superpoints.com/bonus/i3qacc


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/4liaw7

50 point bonus sign up


----------



## mpillow

thank you Kathleen L. !


----------



## mpillow

another 25 point bonus invite
http://superpoints.com/bonus/0i4v0r


----------



## mpillow

thanks for signing up Lacie R. .....make sure to ...
When you sign up make sure you confirm your email and complete your profile...you'll earn extra points and go from 5 lucky buttons to 30 and whomever you sign up under gets credit...name addy cell phone # (use an old one) later you can add a pic for platinum level with referrals


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/9qytel

50 point bonus invite


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/70m9ee

25 point bonus invite....good thru 7/9


----------



## jamala

25 point invite if anyone needs it. 
http://superpoints.com/bonus/1352tp


----------



## mpillow

please use jamala's invite first !!!!


----------



## jamala

Thanks mpillow, I still don't have any referrals for superpoints.


----------



## mpillow

25 point bonus invite thru july 21

http://superpoints.com/bonus/nse5cp


----------



## mpillow

50 point invite bonus!

http://superpoints.com/bonus/ynvw2n

good thru Aug 1---- first come first serve---


----------



## jamala

Question: I won a 50 point referral code tonight while spinning and before I could copy and paste it my computer shut down. Is there anyway to find that code so I can pass it on to someone to use?


----------



## Guest

jamala said:


> Question: I won a 50 point referral code tonight while spinning and before I could copy and paste it my computer shut down. Is there anyway to find that code so I can pass it on to someone to use?


Go to this page after you log in: https://superpoints.com/members/invite_dashboard

I think you'll find it under "Check Invite Status".


----------



## jamala

Thank you so much!


----------



## jamala

50 point invite:
http://superpoints.com/bonus/z5nc34


----------



## Guest

After someone joins Jamala's link, this 25 point is available for another 9 hours. http://superpoints.com/bonus/hqh4iu


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/kaaj2h

25 point bonus referral^^


----------



## mpillow

a new bonus link for 25 sp
http://superpoints.com/bonus/bas5gn


----------



## mpillow

50 point invite
http://superpoints.com/bonus/vfb6ec





---


----------



## mpillow

use the above 50 invite first...and here's a 25
http://superpoints.com/bonus/lx1d5c

the button was superlucky today!


----------



## mpillow

I won this to share
25 point invite
http://superpoints.com/bonus/rbkwyv


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/ws2hs3
25 point invite


----------



## mpillow

use this link for a 50 point bonus invite!
http://superpoints.com/bonus/q1nrto


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/ry4bg8

25 bonus invite^^


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/68sz8t

25 point bonus link


----------



## mpillow

http://superpoints.com/bonus/lq45pr

another 25 point bonus!

Thank you to Tammy for using up the previous bonus!


----------



## mpillow

another 25 bonus invite!
http://superpoints.com/bonus/b1shmu

Thanks to all the new people!


----------



## mpillow

a new bonus of 25 invite
http://superpoints.com/bonus/nizcz4


----------



## mpillow

*a 50 pointer* here's the link

http://superpoints.com/bonus/5bm0zb

woohoo!


----------



## Guest

Superpoints no longer exists. There was NO WARNING AT ALL. 

I had almost $50 worth of points in there.

That sucks rotten eggs!


----------



## LoonyK

Wow, sorry to hear that and see the site down now. I would cash out for 5 dollar amazon card every time when points got up there, so I didn't get hit as hard.


----------

